# Cotton Candy Wine



## Tyler Martin

Cotton Candy is made with a special type of sugar called flossing sugar. It is basically superfine sugar mixed with food coloring and artificial flavoring.





My question is, can I use this sugar in place of white sugar in a regular wine recipe? My only concern is the artificial flavor and food coloring may be poisonous to the yeast.


----------



## BernardSmith

Hi Tyler - and welcome. Why don't you try it? You could make up a micro batch - say 1 quart and if it ferments (and IF it tastes acceptable - a BIG if) then make a larger batch. That said, fermenting sugar (even with flavoring) does not really promise to result in a pleasant wine. But you may like this...


----------



## Tyler Martin

I was planning on using a bottled grape juice and adding enough sugar to get SG to 1.090, then backsweeten as needed. Would that be ok? I may try a small batch, thanks for your help


----------



## BernardSmith

But then you are not really fermenting the cotton candy. You are fermenting grape juice with some additives.. no?


----------



## Tyler Martin

I understand what I'm fermenting using grape juice. I'm not sure how it would be considered "cotton candy wine" unless I did use some form of grape juice. Fermenting cotton candy sugar in water would taste like garbage.


----------



## pillswoj

What about if you used either a white grape or fruit base (peach, strawberry) and then use the cotton candy sugar to back sweeten - could give you what you are looking for.


----------



## sour_grapes

How about using cotton candy grapes?


----------



## Tyler Martin

pillswoj said:


> What about if you used either a white grape or fruit base (peach, strawberry) and then use the cotton candy sugar to back sweeten - could give you what you are looking for.


I thought about this. How do you think dragons blood would taste backsweeten with cotton candy sugar?


----------



## Tyler Martin

sour_grapes said:


> How about using cotton candy grapes?


My initial idea, actually. Unfortunately I believe they are out of season. They stopped selling them in stores in my area a few weeks ago


----------

